# MPC 76 Caprice Sport Coupe



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

I have long wanted to take the MPC 76 Chevy Caprice and reshape the quarter windows. I planned to change the nose as well but I think that the windows were mostly what bothered me after all. My first hand me down family car was a 72 Bel Air and I felt that after about 74 Chevy took a wrong turn styling wise. My window style probably harkens back to about 1969 but I could have made tham more like the sport coupes of the early 70s just as easily. Last night I ground the rear skirts out. The axles are about 1/8" lowered from stock ride height. Looks like that was originally a "custom" option but the axle holes are blanked off now. Drill baby, drill. That exhaust will need some work.

http://www2.gpmd.com/imagel/m/lmpcs0753.jpg







My goal is to end up with a "plausible" production car.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Haven't had much model time but I did dig out the wheels that I'll use. Sticking to the factory theme, these are Z/28 5 spoke styled steel wheels from a 78 camaro. I'll strip them and paint/foil. The tires are the GT radials from the same kit, a larger size on the rear.



I raised the front ride height back to normal. Coupled with the bigger back tires, that about levels the ride out. I also modified the trunk floor sides which were hanging down below the quarter panels.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Been plugging away. Converted the bench seat into big cushy buckets and swapped in Z-28 gauges. Made a new grill with hideaway headlights because I really liked that on the 69 model. I've got to add driprails and a few other touches.





I had about decided to go with Magnum 500 wheels which I like better but they were way out of use by the mid 70s. Colors are still up in the air.


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

WOW!!!!....That is a Sweet Project you have there!!!.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks man! Got a long weekend so I should get some modeling done. 

Found a nice parts kit today. I had noticed some 70 Chevelle Donk kits for $7.99 at the LHS a while back but they're you know....DONKS. :freak:

I noticed that they are 3n1s though and sure enough, they have all parts from previous kits PLUS the donk parts (which may even find a use some day). The kit has a decent engine, wheels and tires and some good interior stuff. I may even build one as it's intended though I like the looks of the AMT version a little better. The owner says that his distributor has been moving some kits cheap lately and this is one. You may find a similar deal. Don't let the donk on the box scare you away.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Knocked out a couple of jobs. I detail painted the Z28 Rally wheels...not exactly in the OEM fashion but this is a special car after all.  Centers are transparent red over chrome. Engine is an all aluminum 454 if not larger. 



The interior bucket is sorely lacking in detail but I don't want to make a career out of that so just picked out a few details in gold. Was going for a saddle colored leather. As mentioned before, the gauge panel is from the same Z28 the wheels were robbed from. Console is from a 67 Impala SS converted to auto with a T handle shifter. Radio, we don't need no stinkin radio. It would be nice but was lost in the transition.


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Wow!!!!!*

*Hey Ron, This is so impressive dude!!!!.....:thumbsup:...Am currently working on two projects (not as good as yours)...am just coming back from the dead since this past June...Long story....But your project is making me rethink on my hobby from Diecast collecting to plastics since the diecast world for 1/18s are slowing down. Again buddy Greast work!!!!....:thumbsup:*


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Agreed! The interior tub looks awesome.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'm just happy that I haven't "stalled out" yet. Hoping to drive this project home...so to speak. So far things have gone smoother than expected which is weird. Looks like the body will be dark blue metallic, Testors Deja Blue if nothing darker turns up.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Not a big update but I did do the drip molding and rear wheelwell molding with strip styrene. First time I've done that and frankly it made me nervous trying to fiddle the strip into place while gluing it and not making a mess. It's .010 x .020" Evergreen and I'll tone down the edges a bit.





I went back to the stock grill but those huge bumpers will never do.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Looking nice! Can't wait to see the paint job!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks Madcap!

I tried Testors Deja Blue on the inside of the body last night and it's not really what I'm after. Big flake and not dark enough. Sprays like a fire hose too. Must be related to the big flakes. Would be sweet on a dune buggy or a Corvette but the Caprice needs something more dignified.

Edit: Well heck, I got impatient and went with the Deja Blue. I used Metalizer SS as a base coat though and that seems to have deepened the color of the paint. Still needs another coat and clear before I can show it but it has some promise.

I tested a spray bomb of 2007 Chevy dark blue metallic which was beautifully dark and subtle but seemed to be really slow drying and a little hot. Too bad.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Couple of shots after a wet sanding and two more coats. Not sure that the third coat gained me anything. First pic is without flash and a bit blurry but is about what the paint looks like...sort of velvety. Second shot with flash is rather glittery.





As I said, not what I originally was looking for but boring it is not.


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks great man ! When you say it was a little "hot" did you mean that it damaged the surface at all?


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah, I sprayed it over the Testors Lacquer on the underside of the hood and it seemed to texture the paint. Also sprayed some sprue from the kit fairly heavily and it was a bit frosty in places. Too bad because the color was just the "blued steel" look that I wanted to go with the leather interior.

Tonight, I foil! I haven't done much of that so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Could you try letting it sit up a bit and then rubbing/ buffing it out? Looks good from here, can't wait to see it foiled !


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Testors lacquer dries really fast. I handled it pretty harshly last night and don't see any fingerprints. I did use paint thinner to remove BMF gunk, which worked well BUT quickly softened the paint (blue coming off on the cloth). Didn't see that coming as these lacquers seemed all but unstrippable in the past.

Most of the foil is going well enough except for the big side moldings. They look pretty bad honestly. Wish I had just removed them at this point. The detail is a little vague and well....I'm not very good at this. 

The plan is to shoot it with Wet Look Clear after the foil is on. Some people do it the other way around.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Interesting..to lock down the foil under a clear coat. 

I have used Canadian Tire Automotive Touch Up Laquer in the past on model cars. Laquer can be tricky as you are basically spraying the model kit with coloured "Liquid Glue" - at least in theory anyway. I have found that this can attack primer undercoats and even effect the first paint coat. 

However, if you can do it right, you get a deep paint look to the kit, especially with metal flake..a look that makes you feel as if the paint is quite "deep". 

I currently use no undercoat on the plastic, spraying laquer directly on the plastic. I then wet sand using a polishing kit - usually 2000-3600 grit between coats. You have to be careful with any previous sanding marks on the plastic (Pre 1st coat) as they tend to "open up" with the laquer. However, if you do it right, the end result should look terrific!

The fogging effect you mention is typical of laquers. This happens for 2 reasons - the reaction of the first laquer coat on the plastic or following coats and temprature and climate effects. Laquer typically likes warm weather. It fogs in cold weather.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

I've used Testors clear over their one coat lacquer and the whole system seems very plastic compatible and not at all finicky. Haven't tried it over foil before though. 

I got frosting only when using some automotive spray bombs from Sherwin Williams...I'll assume that it was lacquer. Doesn't say on the cans or paperwork. It seemed to react with both bare plastic and Testors lacquer underneath. I may have gotten away with it in light coats but wanted to see the worst case scenario.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Shiny! Looks great so far, blue is my favorite color.


----------

